# Slideshow Pro Director



## rcannonp (Feb 14, 2008)

I was wondering if any of the SSP users use the Director and if you think it's worth it.

I'm redesigning my website and using SSP for the galleries. I bought SSP for LR(I may get it for Flash as well). It's not too hard to manually edit the galleries, but SSP Director seems like it would make the whole process smoother.


----------



## Steve Holmes (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi Cannon,

I use Director on my web site, and I think it is great. The thing that I like the most about it is the content management. I can easily add, remove, and change anything about the images in my galleries. Publishing with Image Magick is also very nice. I can upload full res. images, and if I every change my design, I don't have to upload new sizes. Director will take care of that.

I haven't tried SSP for LR yet, but I find it is pretty straight forward to set up my galleries the way I want in Flash. I don't believe the LR version will do multiple albums in a gallery.

Feel free to check out my web site using director: www.steveholmesphotography.com

Hope that helps!

-Steve


----------



## rcannonp (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks for the reply Steve.

SSP for LR doesn't do multiple galleries, but I'm handy enough with a text editor that I can get that working all right. The site's not too complicated right now, and I think that I can handle manually editing the XML files. I've watched the screencasts on the SSP site a few times, but I'm still not sure that they need my $3' yet.

Here's my site if you want to check it out.
Cannon Pearson Photography


----------



## Steve Holmes (Feb 15, 2008)

Nice web site.

You may already be aware of it, but there are other tools, such as the iPhoto plug-in or the PHP XML builder, that will automatically generate the XML for you. This could be a big time saver if you change your albums frequently.


----------



## rcannonp (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks.

I checked out the PHP script, but I couldn't get it configured in the brief time that I spent working on it. I may revisit it later. I just wanted to get something up and running right now.

Does the iPhoto plug do anything that the LR one doesn't?

I also tried the Photoshop script for making galleries. It doesn't set the structure up in the same way as LR. I may see if I can hack the script to do that.


----------

